# Stallion swelling in testicles



## snoozles (11 June 2009)

Hi - posting in here to catch breeders attention. 7yold (very valuable) stallion, has swollen testicles that come and go. Vets are  worryingly flummoxed, as the swelling can spontaneously resolve - they are now mentioning a circulatory issue.  They are swollen again just now. He has already been treated with antibiotics and tested for infection and so on. The dramatic swelling comes and goes - causing alot of worry. He piaffes around for fun - we were wondering if anyone has had this problem with bruising or strain.. or anything else?

Thanks for any help


----------



## AndyPandy (11 June 2009)

Have the vets used ultrasound and/or centesis to check for varicocele, hydrocele, or haematocele?


----------



## mealrigghallstud (12 June 2009)

Have they checked they are not getting twisted as have heard that happen before, sometimes it rights itself but it maybe they are just positioned so they can twist slightly - will swell and show colic symptoms depending on severity.  But it is odd that it has just started happening, definitely get an ultra sound done - does it hurt him when you touch them or is it just fluid?


----------



## Amymay (12 June 2009)

How much turnout or exercise does he get?


----------



## snoozles (12 June 2009)

Thanks AndyPandy, I have requested ultrasound. The vet was here yesterday, they were swollen again (huge), but spontaneously went back to normal size, when neighbouring elderly stallion made a face at him. Not sure whether that was coincidence - but vet is scratching his head again. Hopefully the ultrasound will tell us something.


----------



## snoozles (12 June 2009)

Hi thanks blackhorses, they don't seem to hurt him. He is a friendly stallion anyway, but he doesn't react badly. They are enormous when they are swollen. I'll ask about twisting - that hasn't been mentioned yet. So far it is a possible circulatory issue (according to treating vet). No other pain symptoms, and normal eating, pooing. The only difference this year to his routine is he has not been used for the ladies.


----------



## snoozles (12 June 2009)

AmyMay -  stabled at night and he is ridden/hacked. The swelling occurs at any time too.


----------



## Amymay (12 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
AmyMay -  stabled at night and he is ridden/hacked. The swelling occurs at any time too. 

[/ QUOTE ]






  Was looking for the simplist explanation - i;e standing in........


----------



## cruiseline (12 June 2009)

It happens over here sometimes with stallions, here it is due mainly to the heat and standing in with limited exercise.

Although I have seen one stallion here that got a twist on one side, it was huge, the testicle has to be removed.


----------

